# 194.1 db In a 91 Sentra



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

*149.1 db In a 87 Sentra*









All I can say is DAMN! 
Here is the guys cardomain site.
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=328959&page=1


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

The most that guy ever got was 154.3 SPL


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

And it is a '87 Sentra


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

194.1 db. Uhm, no such thing man. The highest SPL record in a car in the world is like a 171.xx.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn flame on!!!!! I now notice my mistakes, and fixed them. I was in a rush when I posted it.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

LOL... not meaning to flame ya or nuttin man. Just wanted to give some accurate info..


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Pretty damn impressive though to see someone get that high SPL in a Sentra.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I had the info, but the fingers were not speeding along with my eyes. I need a mod to fix the thread title, to the correct info.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats what Im sayin...lol The hell with a back seat, or a boom box. Hes got his own portable audio system.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

149 isn't really that great. stick 2 XXX's, a big ported wall and 2 jbl 1200.1's and u could get that and probally more


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *194.1 db. Uhm, no such thing man. The highest SPL record in a car in the world is like a 171.xx. *


i swear i saw an add in an audio magazine for earthquake audio thar had a car that hit 179 db. i could be wrong but i cant find a website on the web for them.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah i thought the world record was 181 db. Remember that old lady's van that hit 17x db? There is a video on the net of her front windshield breaking from the pressure and a video I believe of crushing a tomato inside the car from the pressure as well.

still very cool, i love sitting in cars like that


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The most I ever heard of was some lady who had a bronco. She had 48 10 inch subwoofers in the shape of a V and it hit 170 db but she still didnt win the competition cuz some guy came out and won with 170.1. Thats the most i've ever heard of.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *The most I ever heard of was some lady who had a bronco. She had 48 10 inch subwoofers in the shape of a V and it hit 170 db but she still didnt win the competition cuz some guy came out and won with 170.1. Thats the most i've ever heard of. *


 THATS ALMA GATES OF TEAM GATES


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yup. thats alma gates alright. She really needs to update the system though. the whole sticking rediculous amounts of subs in a sealed box and giving them a little bit of air space is so 90's style. Steve Cooks Van has four Digital Design 15's in a big ported box with 16 Crossfire BMF1000's and did 173. Big ported enclosures are the way to go.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *yup. thats alma gates alright. She really needs to update the system though. the whole sticking rediculous amounts of subs in a sealed box and giving them a little bit of air space is so 90's style. Steve Cooks Van has four Digital Design 15's in a big ported box with 16 Crossfire BMF1000's and did 173. Big ported enclosures are the way to go. *


Dude Alma's Bronco has been retired for at least 2 years now just fyi


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah but Cook did this in about 2001 if i'm not mistaken. but still a lot of subs in sealed enclosures with little air space is a little old for spl. fewer subs in big ported enclosures is the way to go even though the sealed thing could give decent sq depending on the subs used


----------

